# 5 Man limit of snowy's,Tile,BFT's and dolphin



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Forecast was just to nice not to give it a try. I was not able to round up my normal crew except for Brad. This was the third trip for Cliff. Scott was able to come with us today and also able to eat some of Nona's home made breakfast for once. Jethro was the fifth to come along. The winds were out of the NE and still blowing around 12 knots or so. That's just a guess on the speed. The waves kept to a comfortable 2-3 until you reach out about 30 miles. Then they maybe went to 4's. One of the main reasons that we went was to try and catch a few pelagic's. Again for us it just seemed that the bite was not on. Not much talk over the radio. If you wanted to catch good size BFT's you could of filled a boat with them. TheBFT's were like they were tryingto catch agag and the ARS will not leave you alone. The area just southwest between the elbow and the 131 held the BFT. Another reason for this trip was to see if the snowy's were still holding in the area we fished saturday. Today again we were lucky enough to catch a few groupers and I had another great day on the water with friends.I think the snowy's are a better grade then last saturday's tripHere's a few pictures of our catch. Gene and crew Team Recess


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

another great trip....im glad Scott got to go with you guys....

SCOTT please tell me you got the gps numbers oke

team recess does it again.....good job guys......i ENVY YOU...........i do not want to fish with yall but i would like to try Mrs Nonas breakfast..............(well i do want to fish with you guys also)


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great catch guys.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

good job guys was a great day for it. jeff


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice mess of fish there.what we the bf hitting?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Kevdog540 (8/25/2009)*Nice mess of fish there.what we the bf hitting?


 plastic's around 7 knots. But I an sure if youwanted to catch more a cedar plug would be the ticket. They were thick in that area. We were hoping the girl in the blue dress was under them. Gene


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, you guys have the magic touch, seriously.:clap


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the report Gene. Did you guys catch the snowy's using tuna chunks?

Doug


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job Tim, Gean and the gang. nice pics:clap Made me hungry now I'll have to go out and do some Grouper fishing this afternoon.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys are killing me...getting a lil more land sick every time I see another Recess report...was going tomorrow but decided to do some maintenance impeller/spark plugs so,thurs or friday it must be...Your report on sea conditions is a lil disappointing as I thought it was supposed to be 1ft today as well the next few days...

Gene, as always your post aremost informative and inspiring to the "Lost BoundTrain" crew...

Thanks much for your great post! & keep'em coming.

Jimmy


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Daydreamin (8/25/2009)*Thanks for the report Gene. Did you guys catch the snowy's using tuna chunks?
> 
> Doug


Doug While deep dropping we have found that cuda is one of the best baits for snowy's. For some reason if you use tuna it seems that the tuna will draw a lot of shark bites. But to answer your question Yes today we did use tuna and also cuda. The snowy's were so turn on I think you could have used a old shoe and you would have still caught them. Gene


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Interesting...your post from saturday mentioned you used tuna chunks so I wondered if you had another bait...glad I asked!!! Cuda for snowy bait...:bowdown who woulda thunk it!! Even I can catch a cuda!!! Can't wait to give this one a try :clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job guys, I sure was hoping Brad would get to do the Marlin swim today. Maybe this Saturday. 

Rob


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Buddy you are the Grouper guru!!!!!

Kim


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (8/25/2009)*Nice job guys, I sure was hoping Brad would get to do the Marlin swim today. Maybe this Saturday.
> 
> Rob




You and me both, Rob...we didn't get so much as a knockdown at the nipple, and we tried pulling plastics, combos, and nakeds. We did get a knockdown around sunrise as we were pulling some combos on our way out to the nipple, and it did appear it was a billfish as there were a couple of slash marks on the ballyhoo, but she didn't eat on the drop back. We had our success with the BFT and dolphin over towards the elbow. We saw some decent size crashes just north of our spread and then a second later the port rigger pops, BFT on....we start reeling everything else into clear lines and we get two more smacks as we were reeling in the other lines...two more BFT on. Of course we get the triple hookup while we are enjoying the steak-ka-bobs we just grilled. We picked up another BFT about 20 minutes earlier.

See you Saturday....oh and congrats on that victory Saturday night. I'm assuming TR Miller is now ranked #1 in the state?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

As always... Team recess strikes again!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/25/2009)*another great trip....im glad Scott got to go with you guys....
> 
> SCOTT please tell me you got the gps numbers oke
> 
> team recess does it again.....good job guys......i ENVY YOU...........i do not want to fish with yall but i would like to try Mrs Nonas breakfast..............(well i do want to fish with you guys also)


 Now that you are NOT a car salesman you can fish with us any time and Nona said you would be most welcome at the table. Gene


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

gotta love that garmin cant wait to get mine great catch and good post


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

To paraphrase/plagerize Mr. Snagged Line:

WOW, What a ride!!!!!

I can't thank you guy's enough for having me aboard, and answering all my questions!!! Great time for me, and it was great watching you all work together. 

Most of all, thanks to Nona for the wonderful breakfast, and FANTASTIC Steak Kabobs. :bowdown

When the Blackfin lit up the spread, I had a hard time deciding whether to put down the steak kabob and fish, or sit there and eat, and let the others fish!!!! Well I saw that they had everything in hand, and finished my Kabob!!!! :shedevil

Thanks Team Recess, and if you need a team filler let me know!!! I would love to see this again!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (8/26/2009)*To paraphrase/plagerize Mr. Snagged Line:
> 
> WOW, What a ride!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Scott Just Glad you had a good time. It's your turn to bring the steaks. Gene


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *recess (8/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (8/25/2009)*another great trip....im glad Scott got to go with you guys....
> ...


well tell Mrs Nona to let me know when breakfast is.......IF and only IF after breakfast i can fish, i WOULD love to join you all for fishing!!.......and i can bring the steaks......

good job guys......and thanks to Mrs Nona for the invite to the table......


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks again team recess for an "UNFORGETABLE" day of "CATCHING" with a little bit of fishing too. i'll tell you what..unless you are there you can't begin to know what it feels like to hear one of them internationals start screaming for some attention. then everybody scurring around to get the area cleared and ready to receive our coming guest for the ride home. then when the bite is slow let's go see whats on the bottom... snow..lots of snow(they must like "TILE BOTTOM" becausetim pulled one of their tiles up). i have never seen anything like it in my life 5,yes 5, can you say "five" snowy's in one drop. i wish that we would have gotten a pic, but we'll do it again fur shur and we'll get a pic then. this story will have another chapter SOON. count on it!! thanks gene and team. cliff


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Were you using these Killer Bee's for trolling?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

No, Scott brought the killer bees.But we would have used them for a pitch bait if needed.Plus we have seperate cooler for rigged ballyhoo some salted some just at 45 degree's. While trolling combo'sor naked. Selects medium and small from outcast. At the Spur or deeper we use horse or a spead of plastic or soft like mold craft. Gene


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Chalk up another one for Team Recess! Great looking fish guys. Hope to one day step foot one the boat for one of these trips. Planned on going today but woke up to Gulf full of storms and decided to wait for another day. Isaac


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice guys!! :bowdown that purple beast is a fish catching machine! it only takes 1 time fishing with team recess and you will go home with a whole new game plan. lots and lots to learn from these pros.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *recess (8/27/2009)*No, Scott brought the killer bees.But we would have used them for a pitch bait if needed.Plus we have seperate cooler for rigged ballyhoo some salted some just at 45 degree's. While trolling combo'sor naked. Selects medium and small from outcast. At the Spur or deeper we use horse or a spead of plastic or soft like mold craft. Gene


Recess, I am SO SORRY that I exposed the secret Snowy Grouper bait.... KILLER BEES!!!! :doh :doh There goes the Snowy population!!! And it's my fault. :reallycrying

I was wondering why Tim and Brad were rolling there eyes when I handed those to them!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Tim bled and gutted the blackfin as soon as they hit the deck, and they consequently were in very good shape yesterday after trimming the filets down their cores. 

Sashimi:










Tuna Tataki and Crabcakes (recipe for the tuna tataki http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/wolfgang-puck/tuna-tataki-recipe/index.html)


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Brad that looks delicious........good job...thanks for sharing.......


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (8/27/2009)*Brad that looks delicious........good job...thanks for sharing.......


I can almost assure that if B-rad cooked it than it is delicious. Brad your killing me with the fresh tuna.

Rob


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scott Don't sweat the letting the secret out. We can always find another bait. But please do not say anyting about the floating banana's. All right Brad and Rob I take the hint. From now on you can keep the yellowfin tuna. I promise not to use them for grouper bait. And if Tim goes to rig a live one. It's into the ice with it. I promise. Gene


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *PURPLE HAZE (8/27/2009)*And if Tim goes to rig a live one. It's into the ice with it. I promise. Gene


no need for that...bridle all the smalllive tuna you want. I'd rather do battle with a big girl than eat a small tuna.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds and looks like it was another great trip for Team Recess. Glad you were able to put Scott on some good fish. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Just cooked the Snowy for the family.......

OMG!!!!!!!!

The 7yo and the wife were out of control!!!!! I need to goonce a quarter or I'm toast :banghead !!!!!

Oh yea, and the Shashmi (SP?) grade Tuna is GONE also!!!!! Thanks Tim!!!! :clap


----------

